# craig ogorman trapping



## rebelforever (Oct 3, 2010)

he is still in business in broadus mt. sell some of the best lures you can getize=150][/size]][/b] i took a lot of fur wit his products. one ofthe best was called foxy. great for fox and cats. powder river paste bait is also a good all around lure. uses rattle snakes as a base mixed with glad from other. his long distance lure is by far the best. will call them in from a long way. call 411 info and ask for him by name. i am sure he is still in business. its a shame fur prices are not what they used to be.

rebelforever/ long live the south


----------

